# Soucis BootCamp Mac 21.5Pouces Fin 2011



## Kushh_ (26 Janvier 2016)

Salut sa fait presque 1 ans que je cherche comment installer Windows 7 sur mon iMac (21.5 pouces, mi-2011), Voila mon superdrive est a séché, j'ai donc acheter un lecteur optique externe de marque Samsung, Tous marche niveau bootcamp, je fait le truc du disque avec win et mac, vin au moment il il s'auto redemarre, la écran noir, puis "CDBOOT, Bootmgr, Tu est mon seul espoir j'attend une réponse le plus vite possible merci de ta réponse et a la prochaine !


----------

